# Lukan temptation order



## nominalist747 (Oct 16, 2006)

Does the order in which Luke arranges the temptations of Jesus provide a mini-map of his gospel overall? Standard introductions say that Luke has a strong emphasis on Christ's progress toward Jerusalem in his gospel, but I've not seen comments that directly link this theme to the temptations. Are the temptations sort of Luke's abstract for Christ's entire ministry as a series of temptations, culminating in Jerusalem? Does the victory in the temptations point forward to the Jesus' victory in Jerusalem? Are there other examples in ancient writing in which one particular episode within a larger story functions as a miniature of the whole story?


----------



## MW (Oct 16, 2006)

I am not sure about the programmatic shcema, but certainly the third temptation leaves Satan at the temple in Jerusalem awaiting another season. Jerusalem fulfils a dual purpose in NT theology, an idealist centre as the fulfilment of God's redemptive purpose and a realist force of opposition to the kingdom of God.


----------

